# 2nd Bubble Run



## bud.uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

So 

Ok

Following on from my 1st *Bubble Run*

My wife was becoming a little jealous about freezer space and it was obvious that 5ltrs of trim was annoying her......

So yesterday morning while the house was empty, I set too it again......

Smashed some ice, got all the buckets n tools required for the job......

Then smoked the last of my #1 wash 20M....................:doh: 

Damn big mistake.............


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

So

Oh yeah

Bubble making............ 

5ltrs of trim worked out at about 4oz and working with small bags, I decided to split the trim and do four washes by hand. Saving washed trim for another 2 power washes. 
Sadly I forgot this during the 1st wash :smoke1:
Until I got to the 1st pressing....:doh: 

Any how, putting the 1st hand washed trim to one side I continued with the next three hand washes, not mixing for more than 15mins.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 26, 2009)

After pressing and freezing the 1st wash I move on to using a blender.
Running the whole process twice again.

In total from approx 100g Trim I yielded 17g

Hand washed 6.5g
Blender        10.4g


----------



## nikimadritista (Jan 27, 2009)

Some good looking chunks there man....
Was it worth Wasting so much good weed to make hash??
Not sure if Wasting is the right word...  
Anyway... 

You know how I feel about hash :hubba: 

Have fun Uncle!
Enjoy!!

:48:


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 27, 2009)

Lol Niki

I don't see it as a waste one little bit...........................
The trim was a mix of sugar leaf and popcorn buds..............

and as for smoking

damn

you have gota start saving your trim.....................:farm: 

you have just got to try bubble to understand it, I'm sure just 1 hit and your opinion on Hash would instantly change..............:smoke1: 

Just don't forget to pass it back.............

:48:



:headbang2:


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jan 27, 2009)

Does it clear dome?


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 28, 2009)

I Eat Valium said:
			
		

> Does it clear dome?



Hard to tell in a spliff...............


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 28, 2009)

Smoking it in a spliff is the right way to go  

Where did you get that sifting bad at?

But nice looking hash mate


----------



## bud.uncle (Jan 28, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Smoking it in a spliff is the right way to go
> 
> *:confused2:Where did you get that sifting bad at?*........:confused2:
> 
> But nice looking hash mate




Have a look here....................

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33822:aok:


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jan 28, 2009)

Cheers!


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 3, 2009)

howd it smoke ????


----------



## bud.uncle (Feb 13, 2009)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> howd it smoke ????


How'd it smoke..............................

Damn

I'm on #75M hand wash now...................:fly:

All I can really say is...................

Save yer trim........

Get some bags...........

Make some Bubble...................

A little goes and goes a long long way............



:ciao:


----------



## Moto-Man (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks a lot BU, excellent information, well documented, great pics!

Cheers,

M-M


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

Great thread.  Maybe someday I'll get to try some hash.  Don't think I ever have.


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 13, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Great thread.  Maybe someday I'll get to try some hash.  Don't think I ever have.



:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 13, 2009)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> :rofl:


 
Bite me niki.  :giggle: 

Looks too damn complicated to me.


----------

